# Sam's Growing Thread!



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

So, since people seem curious as to what he may turn out like, and to watch him grow, this thread is dedicated to Sam and his growth and development! Weekly updates to see his transformation are in store. 

Here is Sam at 8 weeks old on 10/22/17.
He sleeps most of the day, he loves to sleep and he loves to eat. He loves food and sleep so much that he likes to sleep in his food tray.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

Very cute!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I love threads where we get to see puppies grow up.

He's adorable! :wub:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

awww


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like seeing pups grow and what they look like it?s fun stuff in life!


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Sam, you are adorable. May your life be filled with many adventures and lots of love. kiss kiss


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

9 weeks old! 
His ears stand a few times a day and they currently look so silly







I also think it's funny that his eyebrows are literally
arrows.


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

These ears are crazy. Sorry about the quality!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He looks like a teddy bear! He is so fuzzy and super cute!


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> He looks like a teddy bear! He is so fuzzy and super cute!


Thank you he sure feels like one too!


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

Very cute!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

My pup is just over 1wk older than yours!

I see a few people like these threads, so I think I'll do one as well


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

Sam is 13 weeks old! His ears are up and down everyday although I don't think they will stand since they are mostly down. I still love his floppy ears so it's okay


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

In comparison with Sam at 6-8 weeks old.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about the ears. Some go up and down a few times and stay, others will dance for a long time

No joke my pup had both ears up one night. I walked out of the room and came back 5mins later and one had flopped back down


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

Sam's first snow! Boy does he turn into a MANIAC when he goes out into the snow.

He's 13 1/2 weeks old and 26lbs


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Dang, look at those paws!


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

Almost 14 weeks old!

Weight: TBD 

Alias: Devil, demon, Satan's cotton ball, fluffy bottoms. 

He's getting tall and funny looking! Insane and sweet but I love em'.


----------



## EMAGNOTTA (Nov 25, 2017)

What a cutie! I love the ear fluff!


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

He's 4 months old! Where is this curly hair coming from? Is this a normal stage of hair for puppies? I'm loving these silky waves!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Satan's cottonball lolol I love it! He is adorable! Great pics too


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe he'll be a medium coat. I've seen another pup that looked like mine, but a little longer hair and more wavy

You got a height and weight for him?


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

Armistice said:


> Maybe he'll be a medium coat. I've seen another pup that looked like mine, but a little longer hair and more wavy
> 
> You got a height and weight for him?



Not yet but he's a little leggy! I'll find out after the weekend


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

He's almost 5 months old! He's got an odd lanky body going on, getting tall. On the lighter side (I think) at 43 lbs. and he's nothing but love!

I still can't tell what he's mixed with, if he is at all. I'm still feeling he is but I have no idea what with.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is awesome looking!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

CooperandSam said:


> He's almost 5 months old! He's got an odd lanky body going on, getting tall. On the lighter side (I think) at 43 lbs. and he's nothing but love!
> 
> I still can't tell what he's mixed with, if he is at all. I'm still feeling he is but I have no idea what with.


Target weight for 5mos is 44#, so you're only 1# under, which is close enough to say he's on target. By 6mos, he'll prob be over target

Doesn't look mixed to me. I assume you wonder because he was a rescue?


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Sam is absolutely adorable! His face is so expressive and fuzzy. So cute.


----------



## Shepherd55 (Sep 4, 2017)

Very cute!!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice idea you've got here-gives me a chance to enjoy without cleaning up any messes lol


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

Any thoughts on what his other half might be? He doesn't have that long pointy snout It's longish but it's round. 

Here he is fresh after a bath and begging for toast.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

He just might be the cutest puppy I have ever seen!


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

*Update* 6.5 Months old!
Not sure how tall he is but he's 65 lbs, 

One ear is permanently up while the other is up 80% of the day (don't lose hope never-standers!) 

He's going through an early teen stage and it's terrible. 

He loves giant toy balls, has developed selective hearing unless there's food involved, uses his body to initiate play (he literally throws himself at my other dog), he's clumsy, but overall has a very calm temper. He still likes to sleep alot but unfortunately no longer enjoys cuddling. 

Oh and his hair is so CURLY? All over... curls on curls on curls. I'll update this with a picture of his curls. 

Happy early st. pats day!


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

*Curls* Yes they're silky soft, he still has baby fur all over. I get compliments on his coat all the time. 

Anyone know if this will straighten out? I don't mind them but I can't say it seen it elsewhere.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Wow, that fur looks kind of cool, haha. Very interesting looking

And man those feet are massive. He's going to be a big boy!


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

Armistice said:


> Wow, that fur looks kind of cool, haha. Very interesting looking
> 
> And man those feet are massive. He's going to be a big boy!


He's already taller than my other large dog! But these curls are something crazy.


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

Update! Sam is now 1 1/2 years old! He's a happy, fluffy and chill little guy ?

He's tall and lean (Fluff doesn't do him justice) 
and a nice 75 lbs. He was fixed recently and has made a smooth recovery.

and yes, his eyebrows are still arrows.


----------



## CooperandSam (Oct 13, 2017)

He still does the weird foot thing while lying down too.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

OOF! He has such a cute face!!! That PIXAR pic made me lol. He looks great <3


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow, such luxurious gleaming curls...he could be in a shampoo commercial!  

And yes, love the PIXAR photo, ha ha. 
It can't be easy to be wearing the Lampshade, he must be glad to have that over with!


----------



## bnormal (Mar 29, 2019)

Beautiful...simply beautiful!


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh he is a cutie <3 <3


----------

